# Why CWM gets wiped after reboot?



## 2hamed (Aug 10, 2012)

I recently acquired a GT-N7000 handset and tried to root it using this method. I successfully flashed CWM and then rooted the device.
It was all good until I went back into Recovery and found out that the CWM is gone and stock recovery is back in place!

I tried reflashing CWM but every time same thing happened after reboot. I just wonder how should I make CWM to stick around?


----------



## cryptworks (Jun 13, 2011)

Just watching the video it tells you. to make it permanent you need to install a rom or a kernel with CWM attached to make it permanent. I would suggest watching it again.


----------

